# HDMI Audio from computer - Best way?



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Ive been looking at different ways of getting HD HDMI audio from my computer. Either I can get an HDMI sound card, or there are graphics cards which output both audio and video on HDMI.

Which of these ways would strike you as better? The graphics card would suit me better because both audio and video are on the same cable, but im concerned the quality of the audio coming out of a graphics card wouldnt be up to par compared with the audio from a dedicated sound card. However, if I go for the new sound card, I need a way to combine the graphics card HDMI and sound card HDMI into one cable.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What will you play sending from the computer: games, movies, web browsing? What will you be sending it to: TV w/ built in speakers or separate home theater system?


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

HD movies, games, music etc. It's going to my 30" Dell Monitor with a 5.1 surround sound system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out the new ATI 5700 series, will do bitstreamed TrueHD over hdmi.


----------

